# God looks after FOOLS and little children.....



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

and at 41 I am no child so you know where that leaves ME!

Alternate title... it was a dark and stormy afternoon...

OK long story long...

I was up a bit a few days, but since Wed afternoon I have been down again...

Gypsy was 145 Thur... but nothing so far...

Cinn my special *pet*... was 143 days today... no sign of anything... how often do you hear me say that? Yep too often. She kidded the first time on day 143 too...

So Isaac goes down to pull feeders since it looked about to storm and there was hooves & a nose!

Becca runs down...
I totter...

grab my chair because Cinn is like me... S--L--O--W...

I hoped to mostly observe & kibbutz and let Becca do the births with Isaac's assistance...

Most of my goats stand to push out babies... Cinn always lays down to push... so she is walking and digging, then laying down & pushing, then back up...

Becca right there...

finally out comes baby enough for Becca to grab... and into her arms, nose & hooves first a lovely beige/red with a cream spot on her head... doeling! 6lbs

:biggrin

Sooooo we wait... Cinn is walking & licking us...and throwing shavings into the air... and I am feeling icky & shaking...

I SHOULD have checked. 

Into Becca's hands... tush first.... bag intact.... I had to rip it open...

LONG LONG solid black with frosted ears & muzzle.... doeling! 6lbs

OK I give her a couple minutes... but I do not want a repeat... so I have Becca wash up and go in... and something is there, but she can't figure out what and Cinn is pushing against her..... so she tries a couple times...

then I say ok get her over here so I can check....

Becca offered to try again... but I decided I needed to feel so I'd know what she was feeling. 

I get in there... hmmm... not sure.... feel around a bit... hmmmm BABY. Back intact and really bulging... 

as long as I was in Cinn pushed... so I stayed in while Becca & Isaac held her trying to figure out WHAT I was feeling... 

gave her a break for a minute and sent Isaac for calcium... 

Mind you all through this we had rain, hail, thunder, & lightning....

ok calcium... 

go in again... WHAT am I feeling????

get bag open... feeling... feeling could NOT find a mouth anywhere... crud must be breech.... 

found legs... one up, second up... so legs out..... still taking forever... doe not happy in the least... not pulling... doing traction... tried to get my hand in there... could not...

lots of distress.

finally I let go... and she laid down... thinking ok this is how she always gives birth... more pushing...

back up... I get the legs again...

this is where you see how big a FOOL I am...

out comes baby... legs, NECK....head back!

So I was certain I had a dead baby here.... how could it be otherwise like that!

But I am rubbing vigorously with a towel... its ALIVE. 

Beautiful chocolate colored doeling with gorgeous facial stripes.... 7 1/2 lbs

3 beautiful... live doelings!

And lessons learned by me... I never even noticed those were front legs... I should have...


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Been there and done that Lynn makes u feel like a complete idiot!! CONGRATULATIONS on successful live births and beautiful doelings!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

:handclap You go girl........All this time I thought all this stuff was counted as being normal.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Woo Hoo!!! Yea! Doelings, now that's what we want to hear :woohoo


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for rejoicing with me... :lol I expected to hear HOW COULD YOU NOT REALIZE those were front hooves... but I learned... you can bet next time I'll check!

Oh and #3 looks much less chocolaty now... looks alot like my Ginger actually... and the black is the twin of my Thyme from last year...


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Uhhhm...you'd better go back in that uterus and check for ears! :rofl

No, seriously they are super cute and good job...that kind of stuff happens. Thank goodness newborns are so floppy and flexible.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Awwww, they are cute.....even if they don't have ears. LOL I'm so glad I have a dd do this stuff for me. I panic far too easily.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats on triplet does

Autumn


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

3 does....congratulations!


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats on the Triple play and ...I know where you are comming from had 1 this summer that was born almost the same way...but it was her shoulder first and head back ...she made it also and is a stinker...she was a triplet also and the 2nd born...Congrats again we learn something new each day...


----------



## CGFarm (Nov 13, 2007)

AWWW, How ADORABLE!!!!!!!! And Three DOES to boot! WHOHOO!!!!!!!!
Congrats!
Denise


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Thrilled with 3 does out of Cinn... she is one of my top milkers... her twin does from last yr will be kidding for me later this yr so I'll get to see how they milk. 

The sire to these girls is Anson I got from Quiverfullmidwife in 2006... he was out of her Dobie (brother to Kelton who Diane has)...


----------



## Oregonian Chick (Oct 26, 2007)

Stop Lynn! You are making me want babies NOW! LOL I need time to get stuff ready though:-D. Adorable babies...congrats on all does:-D.

Justine


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

I agree best go back in and get the ears!!! hee hee.. they are too cute. and way to go on 3 doelings!! yeah!!!
Karen


----------



## Oregonian Chick (Oct 26, 2007)

Okay just LOOKING at that last little baby makes me want to just pick her up and snuggle her :sigh. I miss my just born baby snuggling. I just love it...after they get their bottle and they are all pooped out you can just snuggle up with them and they are just so warm and snuggly soft :yes. Stop with the pictures....your killing me LOL! :lol.

Justine


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH they are darling Lynn and we also want to see your new set up for those house babies in the next pictures. Also I am curious as to how much they weighed. I didn't breed my doe out of Anson and Arial as she is just too tiny.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations Lynn they are just darling!

I really enjoyed your post, I felt like I was right there with you. You have taught us all a lesson too, thanks so much.

Christy


----------



## Josie (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh how sweet!!! Even without ears 

So glad everything worked out - Congrats!


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations. Those babies are just adorable.


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

Lynn, thats great, I am so glad for you! Three healthy doelings- does it get any better than that? Hope mom and kids (and you!) are doing well!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Lynn,
I think your babies are wonderful! Even their precious little tiny ears!!!!  Please take care of you and the baby, you're doing a great job.
Tamera


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats Lynn. How great to get 3 doelings out of your good girl. Great job.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks all... Sondra I'll get a pic up today of the new set up... the girls spent last night in the tote AFTER drinking OVER 12oz of colostrum each! {{faint}}

#1 was 6lbs
#2 was 6lbs (but sure looked bigger than #1)
#3 was 7 1/2lbs.....

So over 19lbs of baby 

Sorry you little doe is small Sondra... that is weird.. all my babies out of Anson last yr were big & long.... 7-9lbs...

Dandy throws the smaller kids... why I bred him to one of my minis...


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I was looking again at the photo of the first baby. Her little mouth reminds me of pictures I have if my brother in law and my neice when they smile with their mouths closed. They have resembled other light colored goats I know as well. Now, I understand people sometimes look like their pets, but my inlaws don't even have goats. Of course, my neice is a Capricorn. I don't have a way to post the photos or I'd show you.


----------

